
San Francisco retracts program to pay to reserve park's lawn areas amid outrage - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/may/24/san-francisco-dolores-park-reservation-policy-retracted
======
alistproducer2
I, personally,wouldn't want to live in a city where I have to have a
reservation to sit on grass in a park - just on principal. That speaks volumes
about the kind of thinking that is running government there and I would no
parts of that. I, personally, prefer a more free-wheeling lifestyle.

Truth is, if people don't like this or other policies, you have to make your
voices heard. Make sure you vote, especially in state and local elections. The
people winning those elections ultimately have the most power to affect your
daily lives.

